# When do babies start giving kisses?



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

Twice during dinner tonight my very bright 7 month old turned my head with her hands to make me face her and planted her open mouth on mine. I swear she was giving me kisses. What do you think? Is she too young to know how to do that?


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

Nope. I can't remember when my dd started giving kisses, but it was at that age or earlier. Big, sloppy, wet, open-mouthed kisses! I love 'em! She's quite stingy with them these days, so enjoy them while you can







.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Nope not too young, imo, ds was 3 months when he started. I would kiss, him and say 'kisses' then he would go after my cheek, when I'd say kisses again...we would do this over and over. He's been getting less messy and wet with them, so I don't have to 'wipe up' my face as much








Its such a special time when this starts.









Dawn


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

auuhhhh...I'm so excited! my baby kissed me







goodness knows she gets enough kisses to know how to do it


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

When I kiss my 4 MO she will open wide and try to suck my nose.







Hey - who knows? I call it a kiss! And I can pretend it is if I want to!


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

no. she's a girl, which statistically means she will do things on the "early side," and my boy did this from about 8-9 month range. so it doesn't seem too young from my personal experience. i remember thinking this when my first "smiled" at me at only 2 months and kept doing it. he seemed so yound and small and unable to control anything, but the consistency and all the "tests" i did to see if he was really smiling played it out.


----------



## danav (Jun 3, 2005)

I know my oldest was "kissing" by 5 months because I have a picture of her at Christmastime planting a big slobbery one on me. Ian is 6 mos and for the last week or two he's been grabbing my face and pulling me toward his mouth...I _think_ he's kissing, but sometimes he does seem to be more interested in trying to teethe on my nose!


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

at 7 months DS started open mouth attacking me giggling.

course -- he ends up chewing on my chin most of the time.

A


----------



## laurita (Jul 20, 2006)

DH and I have been disagreeing on this for the last week...our 6.5m daughter has been planting her open mouth on our cheek & neck, and she especially likes to suck on my chin. DH says she's trying to give kisses, but I thought she was just showing she's hungry.

But now I think he's right...It's a new thing (about a week now). She often does it right after she has finished nursing or when we give her a kiss.

Laura


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I *thought* she was kissing me for a long time, until I got the REAL ones, which just started this month. Before she'd basically open her mouth and drool on my face







Now she puckers up perfectly, leans forward and plants it right on the mouth. So cute! She'll also kiss images in books/stuffed animals when I do it and then tell her too. I love it.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Isa began giving herself kisses (in the mirror) when she was about 6 months and finally started sharing her kisses with papa and I at 7 months. Wide open mouth and sloppy sloppy!


----------



## curlyfry (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bri276*
I *thought* she was kissing me for a long time, until I got the REAL ones, which just started this month. Before she'd basically open her mouth and drool on my face







Now she puckers up perfectly, leans forward and plants it right on the mouth. So cute! She'll also kiss images in books/stuffed animals when I do it and then tell her too. I love it.









: Every word


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

kellen kisses but hasn't been but for maybe a month? he's 9 months.


----------



## Kenziesmom (Mar 10, 2005)

Josh started giving himself open mouth kisses in the mirror when he was about 5 mo. He gives his sister kisses all the time, sometimes we can coax one out of him..it's the absolute sweetest thing ever!


----------

